# Externer Radiator - welcher ist der Beste?



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

da ich mich zur zeit einwenig für externe Radiatoren (z.B. Mora) wollte ich mich mal erkundigen welche davon am besten sind und wie man diese am besten Befestigt. Des Weiteren wollte ich fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt ein internes Kühlsystem zu haben (auf Lans etc.) und dann nach belieben den externen Radiator anschließen (zu Hause). Jede Hilfe ist willkommen 

Gruß


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

Gigant. Hinstellen.

Befestigen? Am Gehäuse? Dann nur auf dem Deckel. Alles andere macht in der Regel das Gehäuse extrem kippelig.


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

ich dachte  das man den irgendwie an einem Seitenteil befestigen kann. aber ok. danke


----------



## BenRo (4. Oktober 2015)

tapsebaer schrieb:


> internes Kühlsystem zu haben (auf Lans etc.) und dann nach belieben den externen Radiator anschließen (zu Hause)



Ja, das geht. Du kannst zum Beispiel mit Schnellverschlüssen (Die von Koolance mit QD im Namen sind sehr gut) arbeiten. Es wird jeweils eine Kupplung und ein Stecker zusammengesteckt. An den externen Kreislauf zwei Kupplungen, ebenso an den internen. Dann ein Verbindungsschlauch mit Steckern dran, je nach Bedarf umstecken.


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

okay dass hört sich schonmal gut an. von wo in dem inneren Kreislauf geht der Schlauch mit der Kupplung ab?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2015)

Wo du die Schläuche aus dem Gehäuse und wieder rein führst ist völlig egal.


----------



## BenRo (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Stelle ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig.

Ich persönlich hab jede Menge dieser Kupplungen/Stecker (derzeit je 12 Kupplungen und Stecker ) verbaut (dadurch kann ich auch mal leicht die Grafikkarte aus dem Kreislauf nehmen, oder andere Einzelteile bei Reinigung oder Defekt.

Bei mir ist es so gelöst, dass ich statt dem Radiator den AGB und die Pumpe extern habe (Pumpe war mir zu laut und AGB lässt sich extern leichter befüllen). Falls der PC mal transportiert werden muss, stell ich die Pumpe wieder rein, habe aber noch nen zweiten AGB im 5,25"-Slot montiert. Damit das klappt sind an meinem internen AGB und an der Pumpe momentan je zwei Kupplungen (Für Wasser rein & Wasser raus) und ich habe entsprechende Schlauchstücke mit Steckern rumliegen.


----------



## Combi (4. Oktober 2015)

der mora 3 ist immer noch in sachen kühlleistung und optik,das beste.
nutze selber 2x mora 2 pro und einen mora 3.
befestigen kannst du den locker über die optionalen montageschienen.

das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

ok das mit den Schnellkupplungen hört sich ganz gut an, aber ich glaube dadurch wird mein erhofftes design mit petg tubes etwas verunstaltet. also die Bilder sehen ganz gut aus. wie hast du den Mora befestigt? und mal so btw, was sind das für geile Schläuche *-* und was hast du für schnellkupplungen da verwendet?


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte meinen Mora auch mal an der Seite, durch die mehreren Kilo Last konnte mein Gehäuse damals nicht mehr von alleine stehen. 
Außerdem bricht man sich IMMER einen ab, wenn man mal an der Seite vom Gehäuse (innen) schrauben möchte, weil es ein Krampf ist die Seite mit Radi runterzubekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2015)

Ans Gehäuse dranhängen würde ich meinen MoRa auch nie aus genau den Gründen die HisN anführt. Dann lieber fürn paar Euro nen Standfuß gekauft und den Mora danebengestellt.

Ich hab auch schon Leute gesehen die ihren Radiator im Nebenraum deponiert hatten. Schlauchlänge ist kein Problem (bzw. nicht besonders relevant für den Durchfluss) und die Lärmquelle Radi ist verschwunden.


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

haha ist ne interessante idee  ich denke halt nur dass das dankziemlich ******** aussieht mit den schnellkuplungen. so einen Mora mit auf ne Lan zu nehmen ist nicht so einfach, oder doch?


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

Zwei Trennis auf. Strom von den Lüftern ab.
Zwei mal laufen. Wo siehst Du das Problem?


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

ich denke dass das vielleicht ein bisschen zu aufwendig ist oder? also hast du das ma gemacht?


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

Jupp, ist anstrengend. Aber ist eine LAN das nicht immer? Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern 20" CRTs geschleppt zu haben, deutlich anstrengender 
Ich hatte ein bisschen Bammel der Erschütterungen wegen, aber da der Großteil vom Wasser bei mir EXTERN im Radi ist und nicht INTERN im Rechner ist das sogar viel entspannter.
Stell Dir vor Dein AGB IM RECHNER geht während der Fahrt auf ..... bei mir im Rechner ist nur ein Schnappsglas Wasser, weil ich Pumpe und AGB auch extern im Gigant habe. Die 5L Wasser die gefährlich werden können, sind also räumlich vom Rechner getrennt.

Da ich gut auf die 50 zugehe sind LANs schon lange bei mir out. Mein Rechner wird nicht mehr bewegt, seit Jahren


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht ganz... zwei Schnellkupplungen und Strom trennen und den MoRa genau wie den PC ins Auto tragen... das wars. Dauert keine 2 Minuten.


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

ok ok. ich nehme es zurück. Das klingt soweit echt entspannt. wie sieht dass denn aus mit der Kühlleistung. wenn ich von meinen zwei titan Xs direkt in den i7 5820k gehen würde wäre das nicht so gut ne. deshalb vielleicht vorher noch einen 360er rein?


----------



## BenRo (4. Oktober 2015)

Das ist egal. Die Temperatur gleicht sich innerhalb des Kreislaufs so schnell aus, machs einfach so, wies praktisch ist.


----------



## tapsebaer (4. Oktober 2015)

ok. vielen dank für eure tolle Hilfe bisher. nun nochmal weil ich mir nicht sicher bin: welcher ist denn der empfehlenswerteste externe Radiator?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2015)

In der Klasse ists nur vom Geld abhängig - Leistung haben die alle emhr als genug. Der gängigste dürfte der klassische MoRa sein, gibts auch in der 420er Ausführung (den verwende ich). Wenns noch extremer sein soll kannste einen Gigant nehmen der aber auch entsprechend teuer ist.


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

Auch NORAs werden gerne genannt 

[Projekt] NoRa 9x180 Radiator


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2015)

An meinem PC habe ich auch einen internen Radiator und einen externen der bei Bedarf abgekoppelt werden kann.

Hier der Link zu meinem Tagebuch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/200148-superwip-x79u-4.html?highlight=X79%B5

Wobei ich "nur" einen 3x120mm Radiator als externen nutze.

Was für ein externer Radiator der beste ist hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Der wohl wichtigste ist die Montage bzw. Aufstellung: Soll der Radiator frei im Raum stehen? Soll er am PC befestigt werden? Oder wo anders (etwa am Schreibtisch, an einer Wand, an einem Regal,...). Davon abhängig ist sowohl die (optimale) Bauform als auch die maximale Größe des Radiators. Die Abwärmeleistung und die Optimierung in Richtung von wahlweise möglichst geringer Lautstärke oder möglichst hoher Kühlleistung spielt freilich auch eine Rolle. Auch den Preis sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren und insbesondere auch nicht den Preis der Lüfter denn z.B. 9 gute Lüfter kosten unter Umständen schon "etwas".

Wie schon geschrieben kann man durchaus einen erheblichen Abstand zwischen externem Radi und PC einhalten. Limitierend wirkt hier eigentlich nur das der Schlauch selbst ja auch Wärme an die Luft abgibt, wenn der Schlauch sehr lang ist braucht man fast keinen Radi mehr...
In dem Zusammenhang sollten auch Möglichkeiten erwähnt werden die Abwärme anders abzuführen etwa zu einem Außenradiator oder über einen Wärmetauscher an ein Gewässer wie etwa Teich, Aquarium oder Pool.


----------



## tapsebaer (5. Oktober 2015)

erstmal vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Ich denke ich werde es so machen: Pumpe/AGB (ek d5 Kombi) --> Titan X Sei --> 360 Rad --> i7 5820k --> MORA 360 --> AGB. Ich denke mir reicht der MORA 360. Oder etwa nicht? Als Case benutze ich das Fracktal Design Deine S. Ich bin noch am überlegen wo ich in dem Gehäuse am besten ein Loch bohren kann damit die PETG Tube vom inneren des Gehäuses durch einen Schuttverschluss nach Außen gelangen und dann ganz einfach mit normalen Schläuchen dass Wasser zum Nora bringen. Habt ihr da ne Idee? kann ich auch ein Loch durch diese Art lochlamelle bohren oder ist das zu unsicher?


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2015)

Reicht ist eine ganz leere Phrase.
Was reicht Dir denn?


----------



## BenRo (5. Oktober 2015)

Es reicht insofern, als deine Hardware selbst unter Volllast nicht wegen der Temperaturen notabschalten wird (ein paar Dinge wie: korrekt montierte, ordentliche Kühlkörper und du-betreibst-es-nicht-in-einer-Sauna etc. vorausgesetzt). 
Ob es Lautstärkemäßig reicht hängt im Gegensatz zum internen Verbauen stark davon ab, wie weit du das Ding von dir wegstellst. (fürs interne Verbauen wird ja hier oft die Faustformel 120mm pro 75 Watt TDP genannt)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest einen 420er MORA nehmen. Dank 140mm-Lüfter wird der auch leiser sein als ein 360er.


----------



## tapsebaer (5. Oktober 2015)

Also unter "reicht" verstehe ich sehr gute Temperaturen für meine Grafikkarten. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich zwei Nvidia Geforce GTX Titan Xs. Diese Monster sollen unter Last locker unter 50° C bleiben. Also wenn der MORA 420 mir das eher gewährleistet als der MORA 360, dann muss ich mich wohl für den 420er entscheiden. Nur mal so ne kleine Frage: wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den LT Versionen und den PRO Versionen?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (5. Oktober 2015)

Beim PRO lassen sich auf beiden Seiten Lüfter montieren, bei der LT-Version nur auf einer.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2015)

tapsebaer schrieb:


> Diese Monster sollen unter Last locker unter 50° C bleiben.



Im Sommer 35° im Zimmer unterm Dach?
Im Sommer 17° im Zimmer im Keller?

Davon wirds am Ende abhängen.
Je näher Du der ersten Zahl bist, desto größer darf der Radis sein, desto mehr müssen die Lüfter laufen.
Je näher Du der zweiten Zahl bist, desto kleiner kann der Radi ausfallen, desto weniger müssen die Lüfter laufen.

Ich hab hier im Hochsommer locker über 30° im Zimmer, und da geht die EINZElNE Titan X am Giganten über 50°, weil meine 8 verbauten Lüfter ohne Lärm irgendwann Mühe haben das Wasser kühl zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist es im Zimmer nicht so warm, bleibt natürlich auch alles andere kühler.

http://abload.de/img/wakue_aquaero_last_ju8puzn.jpg

Und trotzdem kommt meine Titan über 50° 

Wenn Deine Titanen die 50° nicht überschreiten sollen, dann musst Du dafür sorgen dass Dein Wasser die 25° nicht überschreitet.
Wenn Du in Deinem Zimmer 25° hast, dann ist das nicht zu realisieren, egal wie viel Radiatorfläche und Lüfter Du Dir zulegst.

Nur um mal über Physik gesprochen zu haben


----------



## tapsebaer (5. Oktober 2015)

Also dank der wundervollen Erfindung namens Klimaanlage habe ich in meinem Zimmer auch im Sommer meisten etwas um die 21°C-24°C  mit welcher Raumtemperatur erreiche ich denn die 50> °C bei den Schmuckstücken? in welcher Relation steht dass denn? und mal so, wie versorgst du deine Lüfter mit Strom? und wie regelst du die?


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ein Aquaero 6 Pro in meinem Giganten. Und der Gigant ist mit einer Stromleitung zum Netzteil verbunden.
D.h. vom Giganten (in dem die Pumpe, die Steuerung, die Lüfter und die Sensorik untergebracht sind) gehen zwei Schläuche für Wasser, ein USB-Kabel für das Aquaero und ein Stromkabel zum rechner. Alles Steckbar (Schnelltrennis, USB, Strom-Stecker). Hat man halt das ganze Gewurstel nicht im Rechner^^
Die Lüfter sind intern im Giganten gekabelt, die Pumpe ist intern im Giganten gekabelt, Durchfluss und Temperatur sind intern im Giganten gekabelt.
Aquacomputer liefert so ein nettes Stromkabel mit, das nicht allzu schäbig aussieht 

Klimaanlage ist nicht schlecht .... wünschte ich mir im Dach-Kämmerlein auch gerne mal.

Für 25° Wasser-Temp unter Last bei 900W Wärme, die abgeführt werden müssen, und 24° Raum-Temperatur. D.h. ein oder zwei Grad Delta Wasser/Raum .... alter Schwede, da könnte ich mir schon 20 laufende 120er Lüfter am Radi vorstellen, wenn sie nicht zu laut sind, d.h. 800 RPM.
Je weniger es werden, desto schneller müssen sie laufen.


----------



## tapsebaer (5. Oktober 2015)

hm, da ich keinen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht habe bietet sich das leider nicht an. Gibt es eine Alternative dazu? oder wie könnte ich die 9 Lüfter optimal steuern? 
Wie kommst du auf 900W Abwärme? zwei Titans --> 500W-600W + Intel Core i7 5820k 150W = ca. 650W-750W.

Was meintest du? "Alter Schwede"?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (5. Oktober 2015)

Such mal nach den LT-Ausführungen der Aquaero, das sind sozusagen die "Light"-Varianten ohne Display. Da hast du dann die Platine mit Anschlüssen, die du sicherlich irgendwo im Gehäuse unterbringen könntest (z.B. hinter dem Mainboard-Tray). Die Lüftersteuerung kannst du dann per Aquasuite vornehmen.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2015)

tapsebaer schrieb:


> hm, da ich keinen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht habe bietet sich das leider nicht an. Gibt es eine Alternative dazu? oder wie könnte ich die 9 Lüfter optimal steuern?
> Wie kommst du auf 900W Abwärme? zwei Titans --> 500W-600W + Intel Core i7 5820k 150W = ca. 650W-750W.
> 
> Was meintest du? "Alter Schwede"?



Alter Schwede ... das ist ne Aufgabe für die Wakü.
Und ich komme auf 900W weil ich irgendwie einen 5960X im Kopf hatte, der gerne mal 400W nimmt^^

Ein Glück ist das ganze Zeug effizienter geworden. Mein alter 3930K + 2x Titan Black hat noch 1.2KW aus der Dose gezogen.

http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch6mfig.png


----------



## BenRo (6. Oktober 2015)

Warum eigentlich das Ziel 50 Grad? Warum nicht 60? Oder 62,8? Oder 48? 
Also deinen Karten wird es nicht schaden, etwas wärmer als 50 Grad zu werden. Klar, theoretisch verschleißen sie schneller, aber bis sie wegen sowas hinüber wären, willste doch eh neue…


----------



## tapsebaer (6. Oktober 2015)

also da ich eh vorhabe den Mora etwas weiter weg zu legen, können die lüftet auch etwas lauter werden  
Der 5960x zieht 400W? Da kann man ja fast n Kraftwerk dranhängen. 

Ja irgendwie ist die 50 so ne Grenze für mich. Also ich habe ne zeit lang nur eine Titan X mit nem 360er gekühlt und dazu noch den 5820k mit dem 240er (im gleichen Kreislauf) die war dann unter Last nie wirklich über 40°C, das nur mal so nebenbei gesagt. 

Welche Temperaturen werde ich denn bei dem MORA erreichen?


----------



## SpatteL (6. Oktober 2015)

Kommt halt auf die Raumtemperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl an.
Raumtemperatur + 5-10K -> Wassertemperatur + 10-15K -> GPU-Temperatur 
Die CPU-Temperatur ist meist nochmal 5-10K mehr.

MfG


----------



## tapsebaer (6. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn die Grafikkarte grundsätzlich ca. 10-15 Grad wärmer als das Wasser wird, dann wäre ich zufrieden, so unter 40°C


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2015)

Das ist kein hochgestecktes Ziel, unter Umständen könnte das sogar passiv möglich sein. Ein MORA sollte mit langsamen Lüftern bequem ausreichen. Wenn du zusätzlich auch interne Radiatoren hast reicht eventuell auch weniger außer du wills bei Nutzung des externen Radis die internen Lüfter ausschalten.


----------



## tapsebaer (7. Oktober 2015)

Laso ich werde einen internen Radiator nehmen (360), damit die CPU nicht das "heiße" Wasser der GPUs abbekommt. also 40°C sind deiner Meinung nach realistisch mit einem Mora+360?


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2015)

> Laso ich werde einen internen Radiator nehmen (360), damit die CPU nicht das "heiße" Wasser der GPUs abbekommt.



Das ist wenig sinnvoll da die Temperaturdifferenzen im Kreislauf in der Regel nur gering sind wenn man einen ausreichenden Durchfluss hat.

Beispiel: Du hast einen Durchfluss in einer üblichen Größenordnung von 60l/h. Dann sind das 16,7ml/s. Wasser hat bekanntlich eine Wärmekapazität von ~4200J/kg/K. Damit kannst du mit jedem Grad das sich das Wasser aufwärmt eine Leistung von 4200J/kg/K*0,0167l/s=70W abführen. Wenn deine GraKas jetzt z.B. 280W Abwärme haben heizen sie das Wasser im Kreislauf nur im 4°C auf. Durch einen höheren Durchfluss kannst du die Temperaturdifferenz weiter senken.

Eine "Zwischenkühlung" halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Mit dem 360er könntest du die Temperatur vor der CPU vielleicht um 1-2°C senken.

Aber wenn es sich konstruktiv anbietet kann man das natürlich machen...



> also 40°C sind deiner Meinung nach realistisch mit einem Mora+360?



Das kommt auf die Lüfter an und die Zimmertemperatur aber prinzipiell sicher, auch mit relativ leisen Lüftern, auch unter hoher Last.

Ich weiß nicht was deine primären Anwendungen sind aber in Spielen ist der PC ja etwa meist nicht voll ausgelastet und die Last schwankt sehr stark. Um die Schwankung der Kühlmitteltemperatur zu glätten gibt es auch das Konzept das ein großer externer Wärmespeicher genutzt wird. Also etwa ein Kanister mit ein paar l Inhalt der als Wärmespeicher und AGB dient. die hohe Wärmekapazität des enthaltenen Wassers kann dann Lastspitzen abfedern und dadurch bedingte Temperaturschwankungen reduzieren.


----------

